# Rest in Peace Densetsu



## BORTZ (May 20, 2016)

Rest in peace, Densetsu. You will be missed.


----------



## T-hug (May 20, 2016)

I am shocked and upset to hear this, Densetsu was a great staffer and member here and tbh I thought he was in recovery.
Please pass on my condolences if possible to his wife.

So shocked..

RIP Densetsu


----------



## BurningDesire (May 20, 2016)

I never knew the guy but may he rest in piece

Removed video as I thought it was being taken as joke. This is no joke.


----------



## Lucar (May 20, 2016)

Wow... This is deep stuff.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 20, 2016)

I said lets kill the CANCER. Cancer is a pure evil!


----------



## DinohScene (May 20, 2016)

Noooooo :c
I'm so sorry to hear that.

Den was a great member, even tho I haven't spoken much to him.
May you rest in peace old top.


----------



## JaapDaniels (May 20, 2016)

i don't know if i ever used software he made partially), still great to see people being passionate in the scene here... my condolences...


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2016)

Rest in peace, Densetsu; you sound like you were an outstanding person. Very unfortunate to see you pass away like this!


----------



## MajinCubyan (May 20, 2016)

Very sad. Will play Blood of Bahamut, have had it on my r4 forever now. I wish his family the best during this difficult and trying time.


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2016)

RIP, you legend


----------



## Prans (May 20, 2016)

Rest in peace fellow Temper. Sincere condolences to the family.


----------



## Boured (May 20, 2016)

I may not know him, but I hope he rests in peace.


----------



## Kerouz (May 20, 2016)

Very sad to hear. Rest in peace Densetsu, and condolences to his family.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 20, 2016)

Are you serious!??? 

I've lost my grandma to cancer, I have a friend my age who has a stage four brain tumor as a result of a very rare genetic disease called  Li-Fraumeni Syndrome; normally the body has two P53 genes that suppress tumors, but this only gives one and his mom had it, his sister has is, as do some of his kids... cancer fucking sucks 

I've spoken to him, granted, I didn't do it very much, and now I wish I had -_-


----------



## Flame (May 20, 2016)

So shocked..

RIP Densetsu.



Densetsu is one of the people who made the website great, and helped you with what ever problem you had. From translating projects to how to update your stuff.


may he rest In peace.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (May 20, 2016)

Never knew the guy, but cancer is a horrible disease and no-one deserves to die because of it. 

R.I.P. Densetsu.


----------



## dogmarch (May 20, 2016)

Condolences.


----------



## nxwing (May 20, 2016)

Even though I've had only ome encounter with him when he was a mod, it pains me to hear news like this.

Rest in peace, Densetsu. GBAtemp will miss you.


----------



## Cyan (May 20, 2016)

I'm saddened to learn this news today.
Last time we talked about it, he explained all he went through to fight it (a lot!) and it was promising, even if it's never really won. But he sounded like he still had times.
He kept his humor and joked about it (at least here when he talked about it) and was always strong and didn't feel like abandoning, he was fighting it and always had hope to help other people in return.
He decided to work in oncology to help people with cancer too, and he is the one to be taken from it.

He was a great member and friend, always kind and helpful. He will be missed by a lot of people, even people he never met.
I never met other staff members, but hoped we could meet one day. You'll be with us in our heart.

all my thoughts to you/him, and people who knew him.


----------



## VinsCool (May 20, 2016)

Omg noooooo 

Fucking cancer


----------



## The Catboy (May 20, 2016)

I really don't know what to say... He and I used to work together back in the old M3 days and became pretty close here on the Temp. He was the first person I confided to when I first started to struggle with my gender and sexuality. And he helped a lot through those times until I was confident enough to finally come out. 
He was a great man, a great Staff member, and a great friend. I am truly saddened to hear this news, but may his soul rest in peace.


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 20, 2016)

Densetsu was a great guy, sad to see him go so early. RIP, fuck cancer.


----------



## leon315 (May 20, 2016)

hoe old was he?


----------



## DKB (May 20, 2016)

Cancer, what a shame.

My condolences.


----------



## MENTALDOMINANCE (May 20, 2016)

RIP man. Didn't know you but as another person put it, FUCK CANCER.
And it's also sad to see someone passionate about the scene pass.

Isn't there a game someone made where you rearrange DNA or something and it's actually
a program that helps to fight cancer or some other disease? It's like made so that it won't allow
you to create chains that aren't valid. I think this is such an awesome idea, to use the power of the
whole world to make a game that helps solve advanced algorithms to maybe cure things.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 20, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Omg noooooo
> 
> Fucking cancer



*Hugs* Hey, it's okay, we're here for each other, if you need to vent, by all means.


----------



## VashTS (May 20, 2016)

RIP good sir, thanks for all the temp


----------



## onepostuser (May 20, 2016)

Very sad to hear this. Densetsu truly was a legend, always gave a good positive vibe through what he posted around here.

RIP You will be missed.


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 20, 2016)

I had the pleasure of having a quick chat with Densetsu a couple of years back. Great staff member, to say the least. It is really a pity that cancer has taken him away from us. Really wish I could have gotten to know him better. Over the years, I've seen forum members disappear for various reasons and it always made me sad but this one hit me especially hard, even more than I thought it would, to be very honest. Maybe it's because we were both medical students and in one of my lowest of lows, our conversation gave me that little push that I needed. Definitely wished that I had spoken to him more. 

I doubt his family will ever see this but I offer my condolences. May you rest in peace, Densetsu. We will miss you.


----------



## endoverend (May 20, 2016)

RIP. This is really sad and I hope humanity can finally find a way to stop cancer. You will be missed.


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (May 20, 2016)

Rest in peace fellow temper, fellow human. FUCK CANCER


----------



## p1ngpong (May 20, 2016)

Thank you for informing us about the tragic news @gamecaptor 

The staff were aware that Den was sick for some time now. The last we heard he had gone through a successful course of chemo and surgery and was recovering. I am literally reeling from this shocking news, especially considering we thought he was getting better and was back at med school. 

Den was a brilliant guy who contributed massively to both GBAtemp and its community and the translation scene too. I know he would have made an amazing  doctor had his time here not ended so prematurely. I can only imagine how many people he would have selflessly helped through illness and injury if he had a chance to live out his dream...

His passing is not just a loss to his friends and family both in the real world and online, but a loss to humanity in general. The more Densetsu's there are in the world, the better a place the world becomes.

Rest in peace my friend.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (May 20, 2016)

RIP.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 20, 2016)

So sad to hear, thoughts are with his family and friends.


----------



## Sheimi (May 20, 2016)

Ugh, he was the one who set me on a good path to learn Japanese. Aww :/ rip


----------



## jDSX (May 20, 2016)

I am sorry to hear, I never knew a fellow temper would be critical let alone be dying this is shocking and sad 

R.I.P Densetsu


----------



## the_randomizer (May 20, 2016)

And now I'm starting to cry. Yes, I didn't know him personally, but no one, and I mean *no one, *ever deserves to go through this hellacious disease.  And with my neighbor/friend with the brain tumor, combined with this, he doesn't have much longer either, I just know I'm going to cry again because it's a matter of time before he too succumbs to cancer


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2016)

How old was he? :S


----------



## Arubaro (May 20, 2016)

You will remain as a piece of "densetsu" for us.
RIP


----------



## EvilMakiPR (May 20, 2016)

Rest in Peace
And Fuck Cancer!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 20, 2016)

Yesterday I read about the Paris to Cairo plane went missing (likely terrorist bombing) and today this, man, this is awful. I never knew him in real life but it's evident he contributed a lot of greatness for GBATemp.

Rest in peace, Paris-to-Cairo plane victims and Den.


----------



## loco365 (May 20, 2016)

Really sad to hear this. Rest in peace, Densetsu. You've done much for this community and you will be missed.


----------



## Rob Blou (May 20, 2016)

That's really sad  Rest In Peace Densetsu .. you will be remembered! <3


----------



## FAST6191 (May 20, 2016)

I was unaware that he was sick, though I suppose one has to be somewhat observant to spot the ninja.

Anyway we cooperated on a few things and had discussions on several more over the years. A stand up dude and one you would be hard pressed to find anybody worth listening to that has a bad word to say about him.

夜露死苦 mate.


----------



## Chelsea_Fantasy (May 20, 2016)

rest in peace
thx for everything


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 20, 2016)

Every one of you shut the fuck up and wait a goddamn minute. 
Shut the fuck up with your shallow condolences and your comparisons to plane crashes. Seriously. 
There's no comparison between these tragedies. 

You simply have no idea. 
No clue of the generous, kind, and caring soul we've lost, here. 
An incredible mind and and giving soul has departed our world. 
But I know what we've lost. I know very well. Not nearly as well as I'd have liked to, but I'm so very honored to have called Densetsu my friend.
He truly lived up to his title. He was indeed a legend among men. 

I've lost family members that didn't hit me so hard as this. 
I've buried great-grandparents stoically but here I am crying my fucking eyes out over a man I never got to meet face to face. 

This isn't right. There isn't a goddamn thing Right about this. 
This was a man both capable and willing to change the world for the better.

It should have been someone else. 
Should have been me. 
I'd take his place in an instant. 
It would be so much less of a loss. 

Franz, I hope that you go with the knowledge that you were loved by so many. 
You touched hundreds of lives and changed so many minds. 
And I can only hope to live up to such an exemplary example in time. 

Take care until we souls meet once again.


----------



## suctions (May 20, 2016)

Rest in peace Densetsu!! You are missed here.


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 20, 2016)

RIP


----------



## fatsquirrel (May 20, 2016)

What the fucking fuck?
I never thought he was ill...even had a small quarrel with him about Japanese language.
Man if you are reading this in heaven, sorry for that and hope you get your peace.

RIP


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2016)

Holy shit...

...It's been years since I was really active on GBAtemp.  When I was, though, Densetsu was a pretty big figure around here.  And even though at the time I acted my age, he never really shat on me for being a loud, incompetent child.  He never played the weeb card even though, at the time, he was very well within his right to.  He was just a nice guy...and he's always been one, really.  He was the type of guy that'd really make you feel welcome talking about whatever even if pretty much everyone else'd shit on you for it.  And trust me, that spared me quite a bit of pain in a pretty painful time.  He was a great guy in no small part, and he was always willing to help...

...I can't really say much more, I feel Vulpes did far more justice to him than I ever could.  But it's pretty rare that news like this hits me as hard as this did...GBAtemp really lost someone great.  A true legend, if you will, living up to his name.

As a member and as a person, I couldn't be more thankful for what you've done.  Rest in peace, Densetsu.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 20, 2016)

Though I don't know the guy, it's always sad to hear when someone passes away prematurely.
My mom has had cancer 2 times and nearly had it a third time and every time I was worried it would kill her. So I sympathize with his friends and family and know how hard it must be on them.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 20, 2016)

I had no idea he was sick, his loss saddens all of us. Rest in peace, shinobi-guy - enjoy the endless cherru blossom plains in heaven.


----------



## Bimmel (May 20, 2016)

..no. I'm shocked.

He is the one who made the japanese learning thread, is he not? Damn.. this is so not fair. I .. just hope he is fine there, where ever he is.


----------



## flavio (May 20, 2016)

My condolences to the bereaved family


----------



## AlanJohn (May 20, 2016)

R.I.P.
Densetsu was the best ninja.
Fuck cancer.


----------



## _v3 (May 20, 2016)

Nooo, he was such an amazing dude, loved his "Learning Japanese" thread.
F- Cancer for taking the life of another amazing person. R.I.P. Densetsu


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (May 20, 2016)

I never had the pleasure of talking to Densetsu, nor the privilege to see him in his duties here at the Temp. Frankly, I'd almost forgotten the man was here... But I remember seeing posts in older threads by him, and I know from those and the impassioned words here that we have indeed lost not only a grand human being, but someone who was a pillar of our community here in this little corner of the Internet. I lost my grandmother to cancer almost two years ago now, I know firsthand what it's like to witness the disease eat away at someone. I would not wish it upon anyone, and my heart goes out to his family and all who were close to him. Rest In Peace, Honorable Ninja.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 20, 2016)

I didn't know him personally, but he seemed like a great guy with a wonderful heart. May his soul rest in peace.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 20, 2016)

I'm always torn between posting my condolences, because in the end it doesn't change anything.

I thought densetsu was on the mend, at least the last time we had heard from him. He sounded happy and hopeful, such that he was doing well and had every intention to kick the cancers ass and send it back crying to where it came from. 

This is not the kind of news that I wanted to see right after waking up; I didn't want to see this thread ever. I am as shocked to see this now as I was when he first told us. 

This community, and the entire world, has lost an amazing, beautiful example of a human being. Rest easy, Densetsu. Your last fight is always the hardest one. 

My sincerest condolences to his family and friends. May we all meet up again when it's our time too.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 20, 2016)

Oh damn... I lost someone very dear to me recently, so I know how his family must feel now... Condolences to his family, and may he rest in peace.


----------



## gamecaptor (May 20, 2016)

I will share the information from his (previous) fundraiser page for everyone. There is a link at the bottom to help support the funeral:

Franz began medical school in January 2015 at the age of 37 years. I met him our first day on the island of Grenada, and it didn't take long to learn how genuine and true of a friend he is. Over time I became closer to Franz and every experience I learned about his life, I was amazed by how caring and selfless he is despite all that he's been through. 

The summer of 2015, Franz decided this 3-month cough has been bothering him for long enough and should be checked out. Now, keep in mind that Franz was a pretty big guy at that time, so he wouldn't go to the doc unless he really needed something taken care of. Somehow his instinct was right. The doctor incidentally found what looked like potential lung cancer, but primary tests came back inconclusive. What does that even mean? It means we need to do more tests because you might have something else. Keep in mind that Franz does not smoke, and it doesn't make sense for such a young man to have cancer.

We learned that Franz did not have cancer. He did still have a rare germ cell cancer in his chest, but which has a 90% cure rate. On August 24, he began what would be a total of 4 rounds of chemotherapy. With the tumor reduced to half its size, Franz had a final surgery on December 10, 2015. He was clear! What a happy new year. After a semester of medical leave, Franz came back to become a doctor in January 2016. 

In February 2016, Franz began having tongue deviation and partial paralysis. He developed a fever of 101 F, and we immediately had him book a flight home for an MRI. On February 29, 2016, we learned that the cancer was back at full force. He had 20 lesions on the liver and metastasis to the kidneys and occipital bone of his head.

He had a PICC line placed so he would be ready for chemotherapy as soon as they decided to start his treatment. He was started on a high dose regimen of chemotherapy. 

The latest update we have received was on March 24th, after Franzie's appointment with the oncologist. We've learned that Franz has not been responding to chemotherapy. There is blood pooling in the liver and a new mass near the spinal column, which is being watched closely. Franz's most recent round of chemotherapy was pushed back, because the intensity of the chemo dosage is too strong and his body isn't recovering fully. He has already been in for a blood transfusion to try to stabilize his blood count. Franz is now being considered as a candidate for a new cancer drug trial. 

Franz is surrounded by loving family at home and a numerous amount of friends in Grenada, all trying our best to show support and stay positive through what we call the Zombie Apocalypse (Franz's words).

Special shoutout to Momma Franzie, who makes sure Franz is well fed and still calls up his friends with updates so we don't worry too much about him. Please join in our cause. Show support by purchasing a shirt and/or donating through our gofundme page: https://www.gofundme.com/teamfranz . 
afasdfa

Pre cancer Franz





When chemo took away Franz's hair:





In the hospital:





Right before the surgery, in December 2015:





As you can see, Franz has always been a positive person. Even as he is battling cancer, he stays strong for family and friends. He hesitates to send us updates, because he doesn't want to distract us from studying. Regardless of the battle scars Franz has received through his fight, his ever so kind and loving soul can never be touched by cancer.


----------



## Favna (May 20, 2016)

Rest in peace and best wishes to your family, relatives and friends Densetsu.


----------



## Madridi (May 20, 2016)

I am so sad to hear this.. He was one of the good ones. He will be missed. My thoughts goes to his entire family and friends. RIP my friend..


----------



## GOT4N (May 20, 2016)

RIP man, just RIP.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 20, 2016)

A real shame, he was one of the coolest staffers here and one of the smartest people on this website. My condolences.


----------



## Larsenv (May 20, 2016)

I don't really know this guy but RIP.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (May 20, 2016)

Damn, just damn. I also gotta give him credit for leading the Blood of Bahamut translation project. That was some fine work sir.


----------



## DrHikaru (May 20, 2016)

Densetsu was one of my best friends in life. He actually brought me into this forum and was always trying to get me to do more since what he did was awesome. 

In case any of you want to help his family during this rough time: 
https://www.gofundme.com/teamfranz

Part of me died with him. RIP.


----------



## Depravo (May 20, 2016)

This is absolutely terrible news. May he rest in peace.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 20, 2016)

I like the touch on the logo. My heart goes out to everyone who knew him in person, he sounds like he was a great person. I lost a cousin to cancer a few years ago, I'm sure everyone here can agree that cancer is a horrible thing...


----------



## VinsCool (May 20, 2016)

This legitimately made me cry 

The man looked happy and positive on the photos.


----------



## breaktemp (May 20, 2016)

@gamecaptor 

Oh gosh, I did notice that he was a little in-active in recent years...but man time has taken another one of us away.  

@Densetsu 

But man, this gentlemen helped me out so much when I first joined the forums.  

* so much NDS, R4, Wood, etc help * 

Thanks for lighting the torch...I will promise to pass it along !


----------



## raulpica (May 20, 2016)

I'm shocked. I genuinely thought he was recovering back in January, that we weren't hearing anything from him because he was so busy with getting his life back in order, catching up with med school and everything else.

Instead, he was battling again with something he, WE thought that it was defeated.

We spoke only occasionally during these years he was staffer, but he always struck to me as a kind and caring soul, which was putting all his heart and mind in his career just to help other people.

You will be sorely missed, Franz. The world needs people like you - instead you were taken away from us far too early, way too young.

Rest in Peace, old friend. Until we meet again.


----------



## mightymuffy (May 20, 2016)

Argh, fuckin' cancer.... 2 other friends I knew died of it recently too (one also 'clear' at one point), both also younger than me - grrr! 

RIP Densetsu, you were a great bloke! Thoughts out to his friends and family.


----------



## DrHikaru (May 20, 2016)

Densetsu was a great man..and thanks to him I met my dear friend @gamecaptor. 

I'll share a story with you guys.. In 2014, ten years after first meeting Franz, I was scheduled to have surgery in Stanford with a world renown specialist. Franz was my power of attorney in case anything happened to me. That's how awesome he was to me.

During my recovery, he drove me around and made sure I was okay and took me out to meet my fellow Temper. 

Franz was always connecting people and always going out of his way for you. 

He is sorely missed.


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 20, 2016)

I never knew this guy or even tried one of his softwares but seeing he died from such a horrid and bad disease I wish him and his family my condolences. May him rest in peace


----------



## Naderino (May 20, 2016)

Wow... that came out as a shock to me... Rest in Peace fellow brother. You will be missed


----------



## Minox (May 20, 2016)

I'm going to miss him, a lot :(


----------



## Zerousen (May 20, 2016)

He was a great guy, one of the few people who helped guide me when I was new to this forum. My condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## Satangel (May 20, 2016)

RIP man, RIP!


----------



## WDragon (May 20, 2016)

It always hard to lose a member of one of the greatest community in the world. 

Toute mes condolesences!

D


----------



## WeedZ (May 20, 2016)

I didn't know @Densetsu myself, but as a fellow temper I give my condolences all the same.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 20, 2016)

My heart is absolutely broken.
He was one of the most important people from that period of my life, and I didn't even know he was fighting against cancer now, woke up to the bad news today.

Rest in Piece my friend, you were a living legend, I guess you just had to continue your path and you've gone to different, bigger things, and bigger places then here.


----------



## DrHikaru (May 20, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Every one of you shut the fuck up and wait a goddamn minute.
> Shut the fuck up with your shallow condolences and your comparisons to plane crashes. Seriously.
> There's no comparison between these tragedies.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your passionate words.


----------



## Veho (May 20, 2016)

I can't believe it. I have no words. 


Rest in peace, Den.


----------



## Issac (May 20, 2016)

Oh no! My dear friend!

This is truly shocking... and once again I think the world is unfair!
I lost my sister to cancer just a few months ago, and now Densetsu.

I'll see you both in Nangijala!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (May 20, 2016)

Oh my god. This is so sudden. I can't believe it...


----------



## Lucifer666 (May 20, 2016)

He was always a memorable face within the GBAtemp crowd. RIP.


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 20, 2016)

Cancer is definitely evil. My mother was diagnosed with Stage 4 invasive breast cancer last year. They were giving her only a couple of months. She's a fighter, and the chemotherapy seems to be working (when the doctors didn't think it would help as much as it did). She tired practically every day (not nauseous, thank goodness), but her worst days are a couple of days after getting each weekly treatment.

It's sad to hear anyone fall to it.


----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (May 20, 2016)

Rest In Peace AMEN!!!


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2016)

I didn't know Densetsu on a personal level, but I would have liked to. He treated me kindly once and I always kept it in the back of my mind to send him a message thanking him. A bit late for that.

Lacking the eloquence and knowledge of both his personal life and Japanese culture I can't mourn his loss poetically. On FaceBook there was a quote from an old guy saying that at his age the only measure of your success in life is the amount of people who care for you. Densetsu didn't grow old, but he's definitely become powerless and his loss is getting taken quite seriously.

Its strange how the loss of some guy over on internet land who communicated with me once through plain text has made me feel genuinely sad and rethink my life's values. Anyone can post a RIP Densetsu comment, but those who make the effort to uphold his noble qualities in their life and continue to do so after this blows over are the ones who shall truly pay their respects to him.


----------



## Ericzander (May 20, 2016)

The title hurt.  Reading the OP was rough.  Then seeing @gamecaptor's post on page 4 about Densetsu's GoFundMe, along with the story about his fight and pictures wrecked me.  

I tried to donate to his funeral, but I got this message:




@gamecaptor let us know if you can do anything about that and when it's back up, because I'm happy to donate - knowing how expensive funerals can be (especially for grieving families).

In other news, I regret not knowing Densetsu, but I did enjoy his tutorials as he had a way of making sense of complicated topics.  He did leave an impact both online and off and, given the chance, I am sure that he would have continued his impact on the world.


----------



## mthrnite (May 20, 2016)

I hope he had a good time existing, and I'm so sorry he didn't get to do more of that.
He was a good guy, he will echo.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 20, 2016)

Damn, I also thought he was all good from the last time we talked in January I think. 

R.I.P, you'll definitely be missed


----------



## signz (May 20, 2016)

Damn... He was a great guy, always enjoyed reading what he had to write.  Tbh I had no idea about that, so it really shocks me.


----------



## tj_cool (May 20, 2016)

Ah man, not the news I wanted to read 
Thanks for all the great things you've done, Densetsu. May you rest in peace.


----------



## Celldweller97 (May 20, 2016)

Rest in peace Densetsu! You will be missed!


----------



## AlanWeird (May 20, 2016)

Wow. I'm a nobody here, but I know he was a good guy. What a loss.  

Be at peace.


----------



## mameks (May 20, 2016)

I haven't logged in for a very long time, but seeing this on Facebook meant I had to.

My sincerest condolences to all that knew him, he was a great guy, and a great staff member.

This sucks.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 20, 2016)

I'm pretty sad to hear this, but also sad because I never had the pleasure of talking to him...

I can't imagine what his familiy or the people who knew him are going through...

Thanks for everything you've done for the forum and for the community.

Rest in piece.

I hope we'll meet sometime and we can talk a little bit! Im looking forward to it.

"You can invite me out whenever you want. I’ll invite you, too.

So for now, let’s plan on meeting again. You can call me up whenever you like, and I’ll give you a call, too. I still have a lot to talk to you about, and if I come up with any particularly good ideas, I’ll let you know.

So let’s meet again.
No–I suppose we’re already meeting. Right here, right now."
~ Shigesato Itoi


----------



## leonmagnus99 (May 20, 2016)

i did not know him , but it is always sad when someone passes away from illness.

though it may be natural yet such a cruel fate , Rest in peace my friend and condolences to his family/friends.

may god give them strength.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 20, 2016)

DrHikaru said:


> Thank you for your passionate words.



Couldn't help it. It's as involuntary as bleeding.


----------



## Orc (May 20, 2016)

安らかに眠る
My condolences to Densetsu's love ones.​


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 20, 2016)

Wow...

He was quite the gentleman. Didn't know you well, but I wish you peace, my friend.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 20, 2016)

Haven't seen him before but rip


----------



## SushiKing (May 20, 2016)

R.I.P Buddy!

I Agree, Fuck Cancer.


----------



## Touko White (May 20, 2016)

Nooooooooo... 
I don't know else what to say.


----------



## Zorua (May 20, 2016)

I don't understand why people say shit like, "I didn't know him but R.I.P". Literally no one gives a fuck, a man just died. Stop trying to make this about yourself. R.I.P Densetsu.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 20, 2016)

✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ 
God saw you were getting tired, And a cure was not to be,
So he put his arms around you, And whispered, "Come to Me."
With tearful eyes we watched you, And saw you pass away.
Although we loved you dearly, We could not make you stay.
A golden heart stopped beating, Hard working hands at rest.
God broke our hearts to prove to us, He only takes the best.
✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞​


----------



## Devante (May 20, 2016)

Didn't know him personally but knew him from being so friendly and helpful on here. A big loss for us all here on the 'temp. :<


----------



## Phantom_User (May 20, 2016)

Rest in peace .. I don't know the guy but I lost my mom to cancer when I was 16 (now 24) .. .. ..


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 20, 2016)

R.i.P. Cancer sucks! Both my parents have had it & are cancer free now, but my Uncle passed from it many, many years ago.


----------



## Jayro (May 20, 2016)

I didn't know him, but it's never easy losing a Temper. Rest in peace Densetsu, GBATemp shall keep you alive you in spirit. <3


----------



## tbb043 (May 20, 2016)

RIP, condolences to all friends and family. May your grief quickly give way to fond remembrances of the times you had with your loved one.




Spoiler






Zorua said:


> I don't understand why people say shit like, "I didn't know him but R.I.P". Literally no one gives a fuck, a man just died. Stop trying to make this about yourself. R.I.P Densetsu.



Really? Do you have to bring such negativity into here when people are just trying to pay respects, regardless if they personally knew the guy or not? It's empathy, be glad when people show it.


----------



## JustAKirby (May 20, 2016)

May have not known him personally, but I'll do what I can by wishing him a peaceful rest.
So, RIP Densetsu


----------



## Justin20020 (May 20, 2016)

I never heard from him but a Cancer is a fuck thing in the world. Rest in Peace... thanks for your hard work..


----------



## gamecaptor (May 20, 2016)

@Ericzander I will reach out to the people running the gofundme page and let you know once it is back. I appreciate your willingness to help!


----------



## gamefan5 (May 20, 2016)

Definitely was one of the best staffers of this community. The things he brought us will defeinitely be remembered. I was wondering why I didn't see or hear any news about him and now I woke up to see this...

Rest in peace.

If there's any good thing from that came out of this, it's that a lot of old members came here to also give him a proper good bye.


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2016)

Rest in Peace Densetsu. It's sad to hear more nice people being affected by Cancer. My thoughts go out to you and your family. 

God Bless.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 20, 2016)

Oh wow...that's so sad. I noticed he had started being inactive but never knew why.

He was a really cool guy and an awesome member of the Temp. Rest in peace. You'll definitely be missed.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 20, 2016)

Wow... I've seen him once or twice in the shoutbox but we never talked. Cancer sucks, RIP Densetsu.


----------



## Fatih120 (May 20, 2016)

Oh, oh my...

I don't know him, but that sucks...

Rest in peace...


----------



## Grim Ripper (May 20, 2016)

Unfortunately i haven't been here for long but i can see that he was a great person.
May his soul rest in peace. 


Cancer should just die, worst thing ever. :/


----------



## Blebleman (May 20, 2016)

I am really shocked -- this is the first time in my life I hear of a person I've never actually met passing and having it affect me this much.

I really enjoyed every time I interacted with Densetsu -- he was a really great guy. I'm going to look forward to "reading his next post" for a little while longer... :'(

Rest in peace man.  <3


----------



## Pablitox (May 20, 2016)

Damn, that's pretty sad. I  didn't knew him but I was grateful for his translation project.

RIP densetsu.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (May 20, 2016)

I'm a mixture of feelings about this. Confusion, sadness, anger and disbelief. A part of me doesn't want to believe it. He was a great person to know and have as a friend. It was more than an honor to know him. But damn does it hurt like hell.

He will be deeply missed and cherished.


----------



## Sterling (May 20, 2016)

Logged in after I heard about this on the FB group. I may not be here too often any more, but Densetsu definitely one of the few people who I enjoyed seeing around when I was here. I hope that whatever journey he takes next, it will be more pleasant than this was. My deepest condolences for those who he left behind. GBAtemp has lost a great friend today.

I didn't get the pleasure of meeting you in real life, but from our interactions here I'm sad to see you go. Rest in peace.


----------



## Dorimori (May 20, 2016)

RIP Densetsu. I read some of his guides, and saw him once, but even then this still hurts.


----------



## flame1234 (May 20, 2016)

Hells Malice said:


> Oh wow...that's so sad. I noticed he had started being inactive but never knew why.


Also, becoming a doctor will do that to a person.
The best Densetsu content I found was this learning Japanese thread - check it out if interested: https://gbatemp.net/threads/learning-japanese-the-nihongo-faq.290986/
He was one of the nicest guys on here.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 20, 2016)

What the hell?  I had no idea this happened; I'm so shocked right now and a sudden heavy feeling came on me. He was the funniest guy ever on the Temp and made me laugh all the time, cheered me up during the bad times I had here on the Temp and with my personal life. I honestly never experienced something like this and I'm literally gonna break down

R.I.P


----------



## .Chris (May 20, 2016)

Same situation as Sterling. I've seen Densetsu actively post almost from my day one at the temp. You will be missed. Rest it peace, old friend.


----------



## nalcwap (May 20, 2016)

gamecaptor said:


> I know this is where people are supposed to say "hi" but today we say "goodbye" to one of our fellow Tempers. Yesterday we lost Densetsu to cancer. Some of you know him from being a *staffer* here and others from the Blood of Bahamut translation.
> 
> Having known him out in the real world I can say he was a great human being. He was going to school to be a doctor so he could help people, because that was something he was passionate about (and games of course too
> 
> ...


Rest in peace ;sorry know this


----------



## Codename (May 20, 2016)

Even though I never really knew Densetsu (I'm more of a lurker on GBAtemp), this saddening news really upsets me. We offer forget that the other users on the internet are normal people with lives of their own, so it is really shocking when we hear something tragic has happened to them, such as death. Rest in peace Densetsu and I hope this family can stay strong despite this heartbreaking loss.


----------



## GalladeGuy (May 20, 2016)

Rest in peace. You will be missed.


----------



## Ok1 (May 20, 2016)

Never saw him, but my condolences to his friends and family




Rest in peace.


----------



## SolidMario7 (May 20, 2016)

My condolences.

Densetsu's thread and posts has helped me to learn more about the Japanese language. He was without a doubt a very valuable member to this site. 
He will be missed indeed.


----------



## pivix (May 20, 2016)

Rest in peace. Many condolences to his family.

Wysłane z mojego LG-D855 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## A7MAD (May 20, 2016)

Rest in peace, never met him tho seemed like a really good and kind dude.


----------



## lisreal2401 (May 20, 2016)

RIP

I remember some pretty funny topics with him, and he was a really great staff member. On a former account anyway, a long time ago back in the day. Always sad to see a site regular pass away. Fuck man.


----------



## Rick Astley (May 20, 2016)

wow really sad to read this. Even if i'm new etc, it's always horrible to hear that...
Rest in Peace


----------



## skarthebloodchild (May 21, 2016)

RIP, shocked to read this.
A big F to cancer!


----------



## hudhair (May 21, 2016)

R.I.P Densetsu.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (May 21, 2016)

RIP Densetsu.


----------



## kumita-chan (May 21, 2016)

Omg... I lived it on my family, It makes you feel really bad...

Dammin. Rest in peace.


----------



## BrightNeko (May 21, 2016)

This man was amazing in helping others understand and get through Japanese games. May he rest in piece, and may all the information he helped to spread remain useful in the years to come.


----------



## snesboxyoshi (May 21, 2016)

2016 with all my respect. STOP KILLING IMPORTANT PEOPLE!


----------



## Mr.Faq2015 (May 21, 2016)

It's always sad when people leaves. Rest in peace.


----------



## deishido (May 21, 2016)

He helped me get into the NDS scene years ago and got me started with learning Japanese.

 I never did thank him properly; so thank you Densetsu. You were always very patient and helpful, and you will be dearly missed.


----------



## Heran Bago (May 21, 2016)

RIP


----------



## Multiboy2k (May 21, 2016)

..this is a bit shocking indeed.
Densetsu has been here for so long here at the site. I greatly followed his work with the translators on BoB. And, yes he was always very helpful with translating words for us from japanese to english. Always helpful and intelligent. He will be missed.  God bless his family and may his soul rest in peace.


----------



## AdanK85 (May 21, 2016)

Never really know who he is but he will be missed.

Sad to hear this indeed. Rest in peace.


----------



## bahamut920 (May 21, 2016)

This is terrible news. My condolences to the people he leaves behind. I know what it's like to lose someone you love to cancer.


----------



## DrakeLyon (May 21, 2016)

gamecaptor said:


> FUCK CANCER!​


Seriously man.. fuck cancer..​


----------



## Fatih120 (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Nirmonculus (May 21, 2016)

Omituofo! May Densetsu find pure bliss beyond this realm.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 21, 2016)

I left the forum awhile back but had to come back to comment on this. I didn't know Den too personally but I did talk with him from time to time as an active member of the forum. Always friendly, engaging and his real life adventures that were posted from time to time were always fascinating as well. Genuinely saddened to hear this. This isn't just a loss for the forums, this is a loss to the friends and family that knew him in real life as we did. 

RIP Den ...


----------



## ov3rkill (May 21, 2016)

May your soul rest in peace Densetsu. 
Condolences to your family and friends.


----------



## Disharmony16 (May 21, 2016)

RIP


----------



## jonesman99 (May 21, 2016)

Rest in peace.

My prayers go out to his family.

I hadn't really been here in a while and this kind of took me back. Wow.


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2016)

I can't say I've ever known Densetsu, but my condolences and prayers to his family.

Condolences as well to his friends during this difficult time and may they have the strength to continue on even through this tragedy.

We won't forget you Densetsu,
Rest in Peace


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 21, 2016)

One of the most kindest and helpful Tempers I've encountered in my entire time on GBATemp. There was no one else like him. A true gentlemen. He will be dearly missed.


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 21, 2016)

RIP.....  Densetsu....


----------



## RickBruiser (May 21, 2016)

You're in a better world, Densetsu. Until we meet again. My sincere condoleances to the family.


----------



## Xexyz (May 21, 2016)

What. The. Fuck. I followed this dude a few years back. RIP  Cancer is a bitch.


----------



## Boriar (May 21, 2016)

Rest in peace, Densetsu. A long time ago I don't post anything (lost of interest because little spare time) but I chated with him some times and always help to all.
Veery sad. My condolences to his family


----------



## Gaiaknight (May 21, 2016)

cancer sucks it took my grandpa away right after christmas, this is sad news for those that have been around the site for a long time and got to know him, he will be missed and my condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (May 21, 2016)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Qtis (May 21, 2016)

It always seems that the best of us are taken away too soon. Thank you Densetsu for everything along the years.

I will miss this fantastic fellow and my thoughts are with his family and friends.


----------



## Mylink5 (May 21, 2016)

Damn...  Cancer sucks so much... R.I.P. Densetsu... I have a family mebmer going through this now and the news just.... condolences to his family..


----------



## Costello (May 21, 2016)

I am heartbroken and speechless right now.
He was a friend, an amazing person, the best of us. 
I cannot believe this happened especially after he told us he was cancer free in January.
This is a tragedy  you will be missed by friend


----------



## Glyptofane (May 21, 2016)

May our brother rest in peace and may his legacy continue bringing happiness to the world every time someone enjoys Blood of Bahamut.


----------



## Lord M (May 21, 2016)

R.I.P good soul...


----------



## plasma (May 21, 2016)

Wow, logging on to see this is just heartbreaking. I had a few conversations with him and he seemed like a great guy. A great temper, staffer and person. You couldn't ask for more from someone. Always willing to help, providing for the community and keeping an eye on our Temp. 

You will be missed Densetsu. You are literally what your username implied - *a legend.
*
Rest and Temp in Peace buddy, you're in a better place now. Keep guard of the temp from above, you will be missed.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 21, 2016)

I'm so sad to hear this, he was such a great person and ones of the first few people i talked to a lot on here

May his next step off this world be a beautiful one.


----------



## manuelx98 (May 21, 2016)

Never knew him but I'm really sorry.. Cancer is the worst thing ever in the world.. May he rest in peace, my condolences..


----------



## Inuk (May 21, 2016)

I never knew him but is so sad to hear this for a fellow temper, my sympathies for his family


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (May 21, 2016)

RIP, Densetsu will become a 伝説 (Densetsu, which means "Legend"), sometime...


----------



## hippy dave (May 21, 2016)

gamecaptor said:


> FUCK CANCER!


This.

Rest in peace, and condolences to all who knew him.


----------



## V0ltr0n (May 21, 2016)

I have no words. I lurked, following blood of bahamut translation closely. From what i saw, he was always helpful and had a kind word to say. May you gently rest in peace.


----------



## tony_2018 (May 21, 2016)

Respect for the commitment


----------



## Minox (May 21, 2016)

YamiHoshi.nl said:


> RIP, Densetsu will become a 伝説 (Densetsu, which means "Legend"), sometime...


He already is one. A legend as a fantastic human being that always had time to help people and for being a great friend.


----------



## Ryufushichou (May 21, 2016)

Wow, I really liked Densetsu, his guides helped me alot. My condolences to his family i wish them all the best.


----------



## Ann0ying (May 21, 2016)

RIP, m8.
Fuck cancer!


----------



## Feeling it! (May 21, 2016)

Well I was not expecting me to log on and hear something like this........R.I.P.


----------



## Phantom64 (May 21, 2016)

Fucking cancer. R.I.P. Densetsu.


----------



## Coto (May 21, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> Cancer is definitely evil. My mother was diagnosed with Stage 4 invasive breast cancer last year. They were giving her only a couple of months. She's a fighter, and the chemotherapy seems to be working (when the doctors didn't think it would help as much as it did). She tired practically every day (not nauseous, thank goodness), but her worst days are a couple of days after getting each weekly treatment.
> 
> It's sad to hear anyone fall to it.


Whoa I didnt know that. I hope she REALLY RECOVERS well. 

-

Damn when I joined back in 2010 (and I was barely a programmer), I believe densetsu was one of the first ever to say hi.

This world is full of shit, and good guys always suffer from that (overly sensitive, emotional stress, etc). Ive always thought cancer is just a trigger to "inner" unresolved matters. So long Densetsu, thanks for your support... i'll do the same!


----------



## emigre (May 21, 2016)

RIP Densetsu.

Was one of the nicest guys on the Temp during my time here. Condolences to his wife.


----------



## EarlAB (May 21, 2016)

Cancer is a bitch. RIP.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 21, 2016)

Can we stop with the gingers are keeping the cure secret stuff? Not only is it idiotic (it is not one disease, far from it, and assuming there is a single cure makes about as much sense as hoping there is one for sneezing) the guy in question spent no small amount of time around here dispelling such nonsense, http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-vaccination-thread.343214/#post-4558509 and the thread that kicked it off being one such example.


----------



## Originality (May 21, 2016)

Rest in peace.


----------



## SkittleDash (May 21, 2016)

RIP Densetsu. Give God a high five for us. 

Hope cancer gets cancer the piece of shit.


----------



## DS1 (May 21, 2016)

This is so god-damned upsetting. From the time he hunted me down on GameFAQs for recognizing my Japanese skills, to our coordination and discussions on the Blood of Bahamut translation project, to the general support he'd give me for teaching/learning Japanese (to say nothing of all the stress he must have been under going through Medical School at the same time)... truly a stand-up individual and a stand-out in a community that is often full of arrogant and rude people. 

I had been thinking of contacting him for a while, just to kind-of check in, not even knowing about his sickness... Now I'm so pissed that I didn't..... This is really, really...


----------



## avinashlego (May 21, 2016)

Fucking cancer. I hate that fucking disease. I wish that one day it can be eradicated;sadly, that day didn't come soon enough for densetsu. Rest in peace, and my condolences and best wishes to his family. Fuck that bullshit disease.


----------



## Flirkyn (May 21, 2016)

Didn't know this person, but RIP, it's always sad to see someone died from this shit disease ...


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (May 21, 2016)

gamecaptor said:


> I know this is where people are supposed to say "hi" but today we say "goodbye" to one of our fellow Tempers. Yesterday we lost Densetsu to cancer. Some of you know him from being a *staffer* here and others from the Blood of Bahamut translation.
> 
> Having known him out in the real world I can say he was a great human being. He was going to school to be a doctor so he could help people, because that was something he was passionate about (and games of course too
> 
> ...



I've never heard of this Temper before, but I agree, FUCK CANCER. I lost my father to it in 2006, and many people I've known online and off have succumbed to it since. FUCK CANCER.


----------



## KingVamp (May 21, 2016)

Haven't post because I don't know what to say.  Only known him for translation and Japanese lessons. Should had have stick to learning Japanese with him,  when I had the chance.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 21, 2016)

rip dude.


----------



## DrHikaru (May 22, 2016)

It should be fixed now, @Ericzander.

Let me know if it is still giving you issues.




Ericzander said:


> The title hurt.  Reading the OP was rough.  Then seeing @gamecaptor's post on page 4 about Densetsu's GoFundMe, along with the story about his fight and pictures wrecked me.
> 
> I tried to donate to his funeral, but I got this message:
> View attachment 50056
> ...


----------



## Ericzander (May 22, 2016)

DrHikaru said:


> It should be fixed now, @Ericzander.
> 
> Let me know if it is still giving you issues.


Thank you, it worked effortlessly.

For anyone else who wants to help out, here's the link again: https://www.gofundme.com/teamfranz

Funerals are expensive, and the pain that comes with it doesn't help.  Anybody who is able should consider giving something, even if it's small.

For all you pirates out there, think about the money you saved on the last game you didn't buy and instead think about donating it here.


----------



## pastaconsumer (May 22, 2016)

My condolences to the family. He was a great man, though he and I never got the chance to speak to each other.


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (May 22, 2016)

RIP in Peace


----------



## TheReturningVoid (May 22, 2016)

First bushing, now this. I never knew Densetsu, or saw one of his posts here at all, being a relatively new member here. But I still feel the pain most people feel here of losing a man who, according to everything else said in this thread so far, was loyal, stong, and always ready to go out of his way to help someone in need.

RIP Densetsu, you will be missed by many here. Hopefuly we see your legacy lived out everywhere in this forum.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (May 22, 2016)

I remember Densetsu's posts in the DS boards back in the day. His comments about the translations of games really helped me to understand the thorough undertaking it was.
RIP buddy, you'll always be one of the tempers I'll think of when the site comes to mind.


----------



## Hielkenator (May 22, 2016)

My sincere condolences to his family and friends, I wish them strength is these sad days.


----------



## boktor666 (May 22, 2016)

I come back to GBATemp, and the first thing I see is this saddening news. I remember him as being an extremely nice guy and helpful staff member. 

My toughts are with his loved ones, and I offer my deepest condolances. May he rest in peace


----------



## LightyKD (May 22, 2016)

My condolences.


----------



## elcorsico (May 22, 2016)

R.I.P


----------



## jailminer (May 22, 2016)

cancer sucks ass


----------



## Ricken (May 22, 2016)

"Keep hacking. Its what Bushing would have wanted."
We need something for Densetsu now


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (May 22, 2016)

I may not have known him, but i feel for his friends and family (both offline and online). My thoughts and prayers are with you. Just try to stay positive, at least hes no longer suffering....


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 22, 2016)

@Densetsu, it pains me to hear of your plight- rest in peace.  I still treasure my M3 which you so expertly helped set up; while it might seem shallow of me to immediately jump back to this - your efforts made a huge difference to many of us at the time.  With your other endless endeavours to help people, it's a huge pity we lost someone who shone so bright.

My condolences to his friends, family, and to all here.  What a horrible way to go, if there's one thing we need more of it's people like him.

*EDIT:* Bumping his GofundMe - If you can spare anything, please donate.


----------



## Axmand (May 22, 2016)

I know its a little late but Rest in Peace...


----------



## misteranderbro (May 22, 2016)

F


----------



## Lily (May 23, 2016)

I haven't been around for a long time, but saw this today through Facebook. What a terrible thing to happen to such a good person. My condolences to those he leaves behind. GBAtemp shines a little less bright in his absence.


----------



## SyntaxError (May 23, 2016)

He was the best person ever


----------



## Kingy (May 23, 2016)

gamecaptor said:


> I know this is where people are supposed to say "hi" but today we say "goodbye" to one of our fellow Tempers. Yesterday we lost Densetsu to cancer. Some of you know him from being a *staffer* here and others from the Blood of Bahamut translation.
> 
> Having known him out in the real world I can say he was a great human being. He was going to school to be a doctor so he could help people, because that was something he was passionate about (and games of course too
> 
> ...


I am late but oh no


----------



## Ricken (May 23, 2016)

Spoiler: Sad Music







I feel like we need this


----------



## GalladeGuy (May 23, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Spoiler: Sad Music
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ericzander (May 23, 2016)

By the way, I want to give *HUGE *props to the anonymous donor who contributed $1000 to Densetsu's funeral fund.

Obviously gifts of all sizes matter, but that's incredible.  If you're reading this, kudos to you!


----------



## ivoyko (May 23, 2016)

i dont know who its this guy but i readed something about a translation and wow he have to be a smart guy if he helped with that. Thank dude!! we always have something for remember u (i suppose)

its sad when people die being young. RIP cool GUY... fuck you CANCER!!!


----------



## Araeden (May 23, 2016)

I am really sad to learn that @Densetsu passed away;I remember him from his DS rom translation work. Condolences to his family and friends.

RIP Densetsu.


----------



## BabyBichu (May 23, 2016)

RIP,u'll be remembered!Must be great!


----------



## Izmirnator (May 23, 2016)

Rest In Peace! I feel bad for Densetsu's friends and family. I'm sorry for the lost.


----------



## djalmafreestyler (May 24, 2016)

RIP Densetsu


----------



## Deleted member 330833 (May 24, 2016)

deleted


----------



## Floating Seal (May 24, 2016)

I didn't really know him that well but seeing all these condolences makes me wish I did.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 24, 2016)

Floating Seal said:


> I didn't really know him that well but seeing all these condolences makes me wish I did.



I wish you could have known him too. You and everyone else.


----------



## andibad (May 24, 2016)

i miss him already, since he give me 1 warning point on me XD. i hope he rest on peace.


----------



## Yeniaul (May 24, 2016)

God dammit. I liked Blood of Bahamut. How many more will cancer take?


----------



## Skelletonike (May 24, 2016)

Well, fuck....
I haven't been that active recently in the temp, so I didn't even know he was sick, much less cancer. 

He was a pretty awesome guy and always helpful. 
I remember asking him about some silly Japanese stuff and he had no problems in helping me out with it. This was really unexpected and I honestly don't even know how to comment on it.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (May 24, 2016)

RIH Densetsu


----------



## DrHikaru (May 25, 2016)

It's been really surreal for us. I've shared this thread with @Densetsu's family and they are touched by your words and also your generous donations.  Here's a message from the family:

"@DrHikaru  Thanks to you and @gamecaptor  and the whole GBAtemp community, the donations to Franz's family have skyrocketed. You guys are so awesome. Words cannot express our gratitude for your support."

We appreciate all that you do to celebrate Franz. If there are people who would like to send cards to the family, or reach out on a more personal level, feel free to reach out to me for further information.


----------



## drgnslayers (May 25, 2016)

RIP Densetsu


----------



## chaosrunner (May 25, 2016)

rip man u will be loved


----------



## SonicRax (May 27, 2016)

Rest in peace, Densetsu. Thanks for everything you did for us.

Fuck cancer, seriously.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 27, 2016)

I haven't been on the forum for a long time so I had no idea what he was going through. It really sucks to think one of our own is gone to such a horrible illness. My condolences to his family


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 31, 2016)

Like a true ninja he fell in battle and disappeared in silence. Rest well, Densetsu. We should all be so lucky to be as beloved as you clearly were.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 31, 2016)

Ace Gunman said:


> Like a true ninja he fell in battle and disappeared in silence. Rest well, Densetsu. We should all be so lucky to be as beloved as you clearly were.




*Grabs Ace and hugs him before he can disappear again*

You've been missed too, friend.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 5, 2016)

This is not the good sort of surprise. Very unexpected considering what the other staff members said; we believed him to be in recovery.


----------



## dice (Jun 6, 2016)

Shocking news


----------



## Jao Chu (Jun 6, 2016)

Rest in peace, my fellow temper


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jul 8, 2016)

Wow, i never knew him....but this is certainly shocking! Such as death, there is life. But, hopefully there will someday be a cure for cancer, and this will never happen again. I hope you're in a better place now, Densetsu. Rest in Peace.


----------



## DanTheMan827 (Aug 9, 2016)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Wow, i never knew him....but this is certainly shocking! Such as death, there is life. But, hopefully there will someday be a cure for cancer, and this will never happen again. I hope you're in a better place now, Densetsu. Rest in Peace.


Cancer definitely must die!

Lost my father to it...

I wonder how much something like Folding at Home helps?

It's certainly worth a shot if you leave your computer on...


----------



## GinOkami428 (May 18, 2017)

I may be relatively new here, but I came to pay my respects anyway. It is always very heart aching to lose someone to "the silent killer", no matter who it is. Rest in Peace Densetsu, GBATemp will always keep you in our hearts.


----------



## bradzx (May 19, 2017)

How possible I missed this?  :'(   I knew him for one thing is he were working with Blood of Bahamut translation but I didn't know he is passed away last year.  

RIP.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 21, 2017)

I kinda forgot he died until the two new comments came in.


----------



## Wekker (May 24, 2017)

Wasn't Densetsu the guy who worked on rom hacking for Jump Ultimate Stars?
R.I.P.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 24, 2017)

Densetsu certainly helped out translating games but the hacker for the released Jump Ultiamate Stars project was deufeufeu.


----------

